# KKM barrel



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Glock 34, and I purchased a KKM barrel for accuracy, and for tighter specs. I received the barrel, and boy is it sharp looking. I personally like the contrast between the SS and the black gun. I took it to the range and it really shoots accurate. I'm not the best shooter(old eyes), but I was keeping everything at about 1.5" at 7 yds. I can't say enough about KKM barrels, they are accurate, fine machined, and look expensively nice, while in the middle of the road as far as cost (not too high, not too low). A+++ to kkm.
MW
ps...great customer service too!


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats on the new barrel.

I have a couple of questions for you related to your gun.

First, what sort of groupings were you getting with the stock barrel?

Second, if you've shot other 9mm Glocks (particularly the 19), what's the recoil like on the 34? From a physics standpoint, it should be less but I was hoping you might be able to shed some further light on that.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

> I have a couple of questions for you related to your gun.
> First, what sort of groupings were you getting with the stock barrel?
> Second, if you've shot other 9mm Glocks (particularly the 19), what's the recoil like on the 34? From a physics standpoint, it should be less but I was hoping you might be able to shed some further light on that.


At 7 yds it isn't so noticeable to me. At 50 feet, I seem to have much better groupings, and it is noticeable. Both barrels are quite accurate, and the main reason I bought the barrel is for it's tighter chamber, and different rifling. I can now load lead without any apprehensions. I shot my buddies 17, and the34 does have less recoil, and again, appears more accurate. Many competition shooters choose the 34 for good reason.
mw


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

For me, I get more muzzle flip with the G34. Felt recoil is less compared to G19, but the longer slide and barrel, seems to "flip" more on me. I can still shoot faster with my G34, but not much. The only difference in accuracy I can tell is when the targets are at 20 yards or more, then the G34 has a clear advantage. 

I can control a G19 or my G26 just as easily though.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, guys.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

Handgun World said:


> For me, I get more muzzle flip with the G34. Felt recoil is less compared to G19, but the longer slide and barrel, seems to "flip" more on me.
> I can control a G19 or my G26 just as easily though.


Maybe the longer barrel creates more pressure build up?


----------

